# Wife doesn't like movies I like



## MarriedMan09 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a guy and I like certain movies. Action, adventure etc. SOme of them can have violent scenes in them.

When I first got married my wife would only get upset if the scene was really graphic like in apocalypto when they where sacrificing the guys at the temple. I can understand that.

But as time has gone on she has gotten to the point that even scences in movies that don't actually show violence but you know it happend bother her.

If this happens, she will get up and demand I turn it off and then lecture me on how no decent person could like this stuff. How that if you can watch it, you could do it.

I even turn the channel or stop the movie for her now if something is about to happen but she gets mad and tells me I should know better.

The thing is, she can watch reality shows where groups of women yell and curse at one another all night long. DO I like those? No way, they are repulsive to me but I know she likes it so I just go do something else and leave her alone.

When I try to explain that to her, she says its not the same and its a stupid example.

Its getting to the point where I can only watch what I want late at night when everyone else is asleep.

Have any of you other guys dealt with this before?


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't necessarily like the shows that my H watches especially horror (his favorite) but I do suck it up and watch with him or read a magazine (to hide my eyes) while on the couch with him. He actually doesn't really want me to watch with him anymore because I would make him walk me to the bathroom during the night  

I think your wife might be a little out of touch with reality... If you watch it, you would do it??? What the???


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

MarriedMan09 said:


> When I first got married my wife would only get upset if the scene was really graphic ...
> 
> ... she has gotten to the point that even scences in movies that don't actually show violence but you know it happend bother her. ... If this happens, she will get up and demand I turn it off and then lecture me on how no decent person could like this stuff. How that if you can watch it, you could do it.
> 
> ...


I am a woman, but here is my solution: buy two sets. She gets to watch her reality trash-talkers, and you can watch people getting beheaded.

Sure, she went along with it when the relationship was new. That's par for the course.

When she starts to lecture you, stand up for yourself. How ridiculous! Yeah, like you are going to go out, buy an axe, and gut your wife and half your neighborhood.

And I'm talking to you as a woman. Tell her to get off the soapbox. End of sentence. End of paragraph. 

Oh, yeah .... and buy her a t.v. for another room in the house where she can listen to anorexic, fat-lipped ho's curse each other out.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh you can sing her the old song.... "Get off of your high horse woman" :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't like violent/gory movies. I don't want that stuff in my head. My husband likes them. I will cover my eyes during those parts...or not watch it at all (Like "House of 1,000 Corpses"...wtf. no.)

Tell your wife to can it. If she doesn't like it, she can leave the room. Who is she to lecture anyone? You're a grown man. Seriously. If my husband pulled this, I'd ask WHY he has such a problem and if all he could say is "because it's not right", then...he can go somewhere else while I watch my movie. Dang.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

"Anorexic Ho's". No joke! :rofl: Somehow it's ok to watch THAT garbage. Dang. I'd rather watch A House of 1,000 Corpses. Same thing.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

You pretend like you like those movies and just watch them. With marriage you have to give and take ...


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, I hate horror movies. They scare me sh!tless! But my wife loves them, and drafts me to go to them with her, because she feels 'safe' with me next to her. (because yea, I am going to successfully protect you from Jason, or Hannibal Lector...) 

And she doesn't like going to war movies. Like, the Hurt Locker, 300, but I love them! History should be preserved! 

So we go to both of them! Because, in marriage, you work it out. Do I love watching hot girls get eaten by pirhana's in 3d? HELL NO! Made me sick! (I am not a big fan of the 'here is a really sexy scene, and here is excessive amounts of gore, have fun,') But I was right beside my wife in the theater, my arms around her. 
Did she want to see a boot legger get his throat cut open by a straight razor? Hell no! But I wanted to see Lawless, and I enjoyed it. 
Because that is what you do.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> "Anorexic Ho's". ... I'd rather watch A House of 1,000 Corpses. Same thing.


Girl, you're killin' me tonight!!!:lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess everyone has their "thing" about them.....but her "thing" is infringing on you. Tell her you won't watch them if she stops watching that bs reality crap (Go, I really hate reality tv lol). If she doesn't want to give up her shows, why should you have to give up your movies? I'd continue to watch them and if she doesn't like it she can exit. Normally i'm all for keeping the peace and what not but this is a little ridiculous....


----------



## MarriedMan09 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for the responses. Hopefully she will see things from my angle one day. Sure dont like the idea of gving up something I enjoy just to keep the peace. 

Kind of afraid if I do that, what will be next.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MarriedMan09 said:


> thanks for the responses. Hopefully she will see things from my angle one day. Sure dont like the idea of gving up something I enjoy just to keep the peace.
> 
> Kind of afraid if I do that, what will be next.


If you enjoy action movies with some violence then you should watch them. And she should be able to whatever trash she wants to watch. It's called respecting each ohter. 

Neithef of you should expect the other to watch anything the other does not want to watch... that is also respecting the other.

I like action films.. but when it comes to violence I have a limit. Violence, expecially violence for violence sake I do not not like. I don't like stalk and slash movies... those are violence for the sake of violence.

Don't want that trash in my head. I've seen enough real violence in my life time (grew up in war zones). Don't need to see the fake stuff... I know what the real stuff looks and smells like.

And I expect to be respected for my limitations on this in my own home. If my husband wants to watch the over the top stuff he can do it in a room where I am not at. I don't lecture him on it. It's his business what he watches.


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

MarriedMan09 said:


> I'm a guy and I like certain movies. Action, adventure etc. SOme of them can have violent scenes in them.
> 
> When I first got married my wife would only get upset if the scene was really graphic like in apocalypto when they where sacrificing the guys at the temple. I can understand that.
> 
> ...



I have my own "sex" problems with my husband nad "rude" problems with him.....but 

to me this is so ridiculous....really how childish.....I just dont watch the stuff that he watches....I am a reality junkie...he is not he is a sci-fi junki and horror film and you know that kind of stuff....so I dont like it I dont watch it.....sometimes I am in the same room with him and will just be on the computer or reading or something or I will be listening to music whatever....or I go to the other room and watch what I want.....but to treat you like you have done wrong because you are watching something you like....ha ha give me a break....to be honest I would tell her to go to another room or find somehting else to do!!! :scratchhead:


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Your wife seems to be incredibly immature. If you don't mind me asking, how old she is? 

There are movies that I don't like that my husband watches. There's shows that he watches that I don't like. Anything on the ESPN. I will either get on the computer and do something productive, play a game, or work on a piece of artwork. 

The point being that I find something else to do while my husband watches the movies that he likes. If you bow to her whims, then you will only feel resentment for her in the long run.

I guess that she has to woman up, quit being so childish, and find something else to do. 

Also, your preferences in movies will not make you do the things that are showcase in the movies. I doubt that you are going to go out and act out what you see. It sounds paranoid to me.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My husband likes the Alien and Predator movies...ALL of them. I can't stand them. But I don't make him stop watching them. He liked Freddie Vs Jason too...EWWWW. Anyway, my point is that if she doesn't like the movies, she doesn't have to watch them. She can read a book. I do. Well, I read them in the same room while he is watching those movies. To be fair, I actually like Resident Evil, Blade, and some others like that.My husband doesn't like "chick flicks" but I do. Guess what? He sits beside me, watching them with me. I don't force him to do it. I even watch them without him. My point is that I understand her aversion to them, but she is applying a double standard. It's ok to watch shows where they are cursing a lot but you can't watch your movies? I believe BOTH would be bad influences on children....not sure if you have any yet?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Stop arguing with her about the movies you like. Tell her if she doesn't want to watch, then don't watch. If she yells and challenges you, ignore her ass, and she'll eventually shut her trap.

This should not even be a problem. She is your wife, not your mother. Stop letting her treat you like a child.

If you actually have gotten to the point of slinking around in the dark, late at night, to watch a MOVIE, then you've lost the battle.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Get up and leave. My wife was watching "Margaret" last night. I gave it about 30 minutes and walked out.


----------



## MarriedMan09 (Jul 2, 2010)

brokenman30 said:


> I wish my problems were this small. This may be the least important topic I've ever seen in here
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I bet you wish everyone life was as miserable as yours eh?


----------



## MarriedMan09 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. This problem has been happening for the last few years and I just wanted some advice on how to solve it. Just was getting to me.

My wife appoligized today and said she was over reacting. Hopefully this is the start of her beginning to allow me to be me.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Next time your wife gets up to lecture you on how "no decent person could like that stuff", get up, sit her down and say "No decent person could put up with your bullsh1t honey. I ain't no decent person".


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

synthetic said:


> Next time your wife gets up to lecture you on how "no decent person could like that stuff", get up, sit her down and say "No decent person could put up with your bullsh1t honey. I ain't no decent person".


:lol: I could see my husband doing something like that....


----------

